# Best sleep aids for price



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 11, 2011)

What are the best sleep aids around for relaxing, price, good sleep, recovery and waking up refreshed? I think this is neccessary because I don't always get good sleep. I recently bought Kirkland Sleep Aid and Somadrol.


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 11, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What are the best sleep aids around for relaxing, price, good sleep, recovery and waking up refreshed? I think this is neccessary because I don't always get good sleep. I recently bought Kirkland Sleep Aid and Somadrol.



Advil pm with a shot of jack!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 11, 2011)

FD&C blue no. 2 is in Kirkland and Advil. I wonder if that is what makes it effective. I hope I don't become dependent on these though.


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2011)

Bourbon and bud.  I've had trouble sleeping ever since I got clean and sober, and that was well over a decade ago.  Nothing really works for me except drugs and alcohol (RX meds included).


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 11, 2011)

Per price value, indica, og kush.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 11, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Per price value, indica, og kush.


 I'm thinking the legal route and bb supplements. lol. Thanks though.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 11, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> FD&C blue no. 2 is in Kirkland and Advil. I wonder if that is what makes it effective. I hope I don't become dependent on these though.



I don't think the FD&C blue has anything to do with it. The active ingredient in Kirkland is doxylamine succinate and that is an antihistamine. Just about any antihistamine has anticholinergic effects, i.e. makes you sleepy. Benadryl will have about the same effect, and neither of those should be addictive.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 11, 2011)

What is the active ingredient in Somadrol?
I found a Somadril online, but I don't think it's even available in the US.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 11, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> What is the active ingredient in Somadrol?
> I found a Somadril online, but I don't think it's even available in the US.


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 11, 2011)

MDR said:


> Bourbon and bud.  I've had trouble sleeping ever since I got clean and sober, and that was well over a decade ago.  Nothing really works for me except drugs and alcohol (RX meds included).



A xnanax and a blunt would be me in a coma in like 30 min lol


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> A xnanax and a blunt would be me in a coma in like 30 min lol


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 11, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


>



Hmm... I don't see alot of stuff in there that would affect sleep very much. Maybe the L-tryptophan and a couple of other things, but you really don't know how much is in there. I hate "proprietary" and "exclusive" blends.

I would stick with the kirkland or benadryl. Or rum.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 11, 2011)

It did give me vivid dreams. I think the 5-HTP will help with gains. I also woke up feeling way more alert. In terms of making me fall alseep, it's not that great.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 11, 2011)

Doxylamine Succinate is IMHO far superior to Benadryl. Benadryl is a 1st generation antihistamine and has been off-labeled used as a sedative. Doxylamine Succinate, if I remember correctly, was created as a stronger antihistamine, but it's main action is a sedative. Im surprised it's still available OTC. The Anticholinergic properties can cause the "dry-out" effect, but DAMN do they put you to sleep. 

I can take 2-3 Benys on an empty stomach and it won't do crap. Take one small Doxy and I am out for a solid 10-12 hours.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 12, 2011)

Ya^. I took 25mg of Dox. Suc. last night and I got knocked out.


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 12, 2011)

I stick with weed as mentioned above, but you can try melatonin.  It is supposed to help with sleep and it's really cheap.  I take it before bed but im also high so I couldn't tell you if it works lol.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 12, 2011)

Melatonin & Gaba.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 12, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Melatonin & Gaba.



this^^
plus magnesium and L-dopa can all help with sleep.


----------



## big60235 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ambien. You will sleep like a rock. Been on it for 10 years and it works great. Just tell you Dr. you can't fall asleep but once your asleep your okay and he will prescribe. if you just say that you have a hard time sleeping the Dr. will want a sleep study. It's only a problem to fall asleep (I stare at the ceiling for hours) is the key. 

Doesn't work well if you have had heavy past drug use. As someone said earlier. My buddy can take a handful and makes not difference.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 12, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> this^^
> plus magnesium and L-dopa can all help with sleep.



I like melatonin, 5-HTP, Gaba, they all work well.  Personally nothing was as good as EndoSurge 3-4 pre-bed with 5-10 mgs of melatonin as a chaser.  Not only are you goign to sleep very deep and dream, you will wake up recovered.  It is truly a versatile product past just an awesome test booster.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 12, 2011)

melatonin is a couple bucks and have really helped me fall asleep. but, it doesn't have the effect on everybody. The good thing is, you always have a couple bucks to see if something works...


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 12, 2011)

1/2 bottle of nyquil will do the trick! 

i guess they are all about the same when it comes to over the counter. my concern is once you get dependent on them your screwed. unless you dont mind popping them every night for rest of life


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Yes I would be worried about dependency also.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 13, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> A xnanax and a blunt would be me in a coma in like 30 min lol


 aaaahhhh


----------



## boxxer (Oct 14, 2011)

Try melatonin it works!!


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 14, 2011)

Try ketotefin... Use it religiously and it works like a champ..


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 14, 2011)

Took a bar last night and slept until 11 today. Whoop!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2011)

whats a bar.  I have been sleeping like ass this last week.  A lot had to do with stresses from a large mid term in my class.  Wouldnt mind something safe to use once a week just to play catch up on sleep.


----------



## jimm (Oct 14, 2011)

MDR said:


> Bourbon and bud. I've had trouble sleeping ever since I got clean and sober, and that was well over a decade ago. Nothing really works for me except drugs and alcohol (RX meds included).


 

straight up man i feel you NONE of that over the counter shit works for me either..


----------



## jimm (Oct 14, 2011)

suprfast said:


> whats a bar. I have been sleeping like ass this last week. A lot had to do with stresses from a large mid term in my class. Wouldnt mind something safe to use once a week just to play catch up on sleep.


 

its summit you dont wanna fuck with


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2011)

thoughts on that otc shit at pharmacy?  I want something to take that tells me not to operate heavy machinery.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 14, 2011)

suprfast said:


> thoughts on that otc shit at pharmacy? I want something to take that tells me not to operate heavy machinery.


 LMAO the best kind^


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 14, 2011)

suprfast said:


> whats a bar.



My son....you have a lot to learn....


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 14, 2011)

suprfast said:


> *whats a bar.* I have been sleeping like ass this last week. A lot had to do with stresses from a large mid term in my class. Wouldnt mind something safe to use once a week just to play catch up on sleep.


mans best friend!! eat one of those and ull be good... i promise!

Edit. be careful tho.............. you have been warned


----------



## smithf3 (Oct 16, 2011)

suprfast said:


> whats a bar.  I have been sleeping like ass this last week.  A lot had to do with stresses from a large mid term in my class.  Wouldnt mind something safe to use once a week just to play catch up on sleep.



it's fantastic for fucking up lives.  

good ole diphenhydramine hcl is nice for sleep (benadryl).


----------



## gym66 (Oct 16, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


>



be careful of the phenibut the withdraws from that shit can be as bad as benzos,  they are very similar


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 17, 2011)

gym66 said:


> be careful of the phenibut the withdraws from that shit can be as bad as benzos, they are very similar


 How so? Explain.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 17, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> How so? Explain.



Phenibut is a GABA agonist so it hits the same receptors that barbiturates would. Thus when people withdraw from them after heavy use, it could "possibly" act the same as "Barbi withdrawal. 

I say possibly because EVERYONE reacts differently.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

smithf3 said:


> *it's fantastic for fucking up lives. *
> 
> good ole diphenhydramine hcl is nice for sleep (benadryl).


explains it perfect


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 17, 2011)

What about delta sleep inducing peptide?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 17, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> What about delta sleep inducing peptide?



Idk I mean it sounds tempting, but if your in need of a injectable peptide to induce sleep, maybe you should see a sleep specialist. Even prescription medications are "iffy" and I cringe every time I see patient on them because I know they are probably dependent on them.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 17, 2011)

Aids are bad whether you're sleeping, or not. Just ask azza


----------



## gym66 (Oct 18, 2011)

djlance said:


> Phenibut is a GABA agonist so it hits the same receptors that barbiturates would. Thus when people withdraw from them after heavy use, it could "possibly" act the same as "Barbi withdrawal.
> 
> I say possibly because EVERYONE reacts differently.



well said.  if you want more info I can get it just ask or google it.


----------



## STP0008 (Oct 18, 2011)

damn


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 18, 2011)

Essential Oils & Herbal Tea for treating Insomnia, promoting REM Sleep and Relaxation

Take a look at our slumber stack... it's very cool and effective.  Scented oil and dream tea before bed.


----------

